# Where to buy Chilean Juice in SE PA or MD



## slopenutz (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone know where I can purchase Chilean Juice in Southeastern Pa or Maryland this spring?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Tom will be on in a few minutes and will let you know....*TOM*


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

slopenutz said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase Chilean Juice in Southeastern Pa or Maryland this spring?



Gino pinto in hammonton NJ. WWW.Ginopinto.com


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Tom will be on in a few minutes and will let you know....*TOM*



Dan FAST enough?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Heck ya, your freaking awesome!


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Heck ya, your freaking awesome!



And using my Droid phone to answer


----------



## pkeeler (Feb 16, 2011)

Gino Pinto doesn't rent crusher-destemmers. Does anyone know of where I could rent one in NJ or SE PA?


----------



## reefman (Feb 17, 2011)

Harford Winery and Vinyard will have Chilean grapes or juice this spring. 
They are located at:
1311 West Jarrettsville Road
Forest Hill, Maryland 21050
443-495-1699 or 443-695-5380
[email protected]
http://stores.harfordvineyard.com/-strse-template/index/Page.bok

They are a smaller operation than Gino Pinto in NJ, but prices are about the same.


----------

